# Help for a little Kitty



## amelie (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I seen this cat this morning on Preloved and wondered is anyone able to help?

She is a female cat, only 18 months old and pregnant. She is 'free to a good home' and I am worried that she could end up in a really terrible home :frown:

She is based in Birkenhead. I would love to take her myself but have no room and importantly zero experience with pregnant cats/ kittens.

Preloved | pregnant female cat to a good home for sale in Birkenhead, Cheshire

Thanks!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Didn't want to read and not say anything. Sorry I can't help I have no experience either. It's soul destroying seeing adverts like this.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh how dreadful, poor poor baby 
People never cease to amaze me. I'm far away but am bumping this up a bit in case there is anyone further north that can help.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Me too, am in the south-east, but will try to bump this thread a few times. God only knows where she'll end up.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would take her but in Oxfordshire and no transport.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Allergies my a**e! Just don't want her because she's pregnant! Heartbreaking I hope a good home is found for this lovely girl.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm in the South East too. How awful. I don't believe the 'allergies' excuse either.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Burmesemum said:


> I'm in the South East too. How awful. I don't believe the 'allergies' excuse either.


As often as not ''allergies'' means the same as 'I do not like/I do not want cats'. When my son was renting, he asked his landlady if he could have a cat. Her reply was no, as she was allergic to them. She lived 70 miles away and never visited!! She could just have said she preferred he didn't have one.
The best I ever saw, in Gumtree was, ''Mum's getting a white carpet so the cat has to go''. Dear God!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

And the thing is, so often, these people who want the cat out asap don't even offer to help the situation by meeting half-way to deliver. Hope the poor cat gets a good home. Is the ad still in?


----------

